

Fog Creek office slideshow - RyanGWU82
http://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#

======
jskopek
That's one of the classiest offices I've ever seen; just enough magic and wow,
without going too over the top.

I thought Fog Creek was more or less a one-man operation; is this office being
funded by VC money, or is Fog Bugz that successful?

------
sown
How come it demands I create a google/gmail account? :( Anyways, I'm sure
they're nice.

------
comforteagle
what can I use to create the rock garden border they have in the reception:
[http://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#52853...](http://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#5285319414281234450)

~~~
captainobvious
Looks like paper mache made out of $100 bills, formed into a curvy box, and
then painted with pure silver sprinkled with crushed black diamonds to darken
it a bit and then laser etched inside of the Macbook factory to make it lose
it's luster.

------
Hates_
Wow! Very nice.

------
socratees
Fog Creek's office certainly kicks ass.

